# Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln



## Alexilallas (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren bald an die Ostsee nach Heiligenhafen zum Dorschangeln auf einen Kutter.

Ich wollte anstatt mit Pilkern ganz gerne mit Gummifisch angeln.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach schweren Jigköpfen mit nicht zu großem Haken.

Dachte so an Köpfe von 30 - 70 Gramm, diese sollten aber nur einen 2/0 bis 4/0er Haken haben, da ich mit Gufis bis 12 cm fischen will. 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich solche Jigs bekomme.
Die einzigen Jigs die ich kenne, die bis 30 Gramm gehen und einen kleineren Haken haben sind die von Fireball.

Gruß Alex


----------



## zanderman111 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

musst mal bei ebay nach Dorschbomben suchen. Balzer hat davon welche im Angebot von 50 - 200 gr.


----------



## ... (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

Schau mal hier: http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/index.php?cat=c128_Rundkopf-Jig-mit-Haken-4-0.html

oder hier: http://server5.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?AnbieterID=3576&Seite=frameset.htm&PKEY=EA4E

oder dort: http://www.germantackle.de/Jig-Koepfe/Jigkopf-Rundkopf-Jig:::52_54:2.html


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

Guck doch mal in der Tanke vorbei http://www.gummitanke.de/

Die Haken würde ich aber schon 4/0 oder sogar 5/0 wählen, bei den großen Gummis sind 2/0 und 3/0 zu klein, oder müßten mit Angstdrilling gefischt werden, wovon abzuraten ist 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Alexilallas (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten und die hilfreichen Links.

Da bin ich doch schon fündig geworden ;-)


Sollte der Angstdrilling wegen der Hängerfahr vermieden werden?


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*



Alexilallas schrieb:


> Sollte der Angstdrilling wegen der Hängerfahr vermieden werden?


 
auch, außerdem verangelt man ne Menge Kleinfisch, der dann abgeschlagen werden muss  wenn Dorsch da ist nagelt der so auf den Jig das Einzelhaken ausreichend sind.


----------



## djoerni (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

gibts auch bei http://www.camo-tackle.de


----------



## Alexilallas (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

Ach so, hatte nämlich erst vor mit Drilling zu fischen.

Dann lass ich das besser bleiben. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## raubfischhunter80 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

Hallo zusammen,
hab ma ne kleine Frage, will am 31.1. mit dem Kutter raus. Mir wurde gesagt das Plattfisch gut geht, Dorsch im Moment schlecht. Ich wollte eigentlich mit GuFi angeln, hab keine Lust auf Wattwürmer. Glaubt ihr die Zeit Ende Januar ist gut für Dorsch und Gummi?

Gruß Jens


----------



## beschu (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

und ob das klappt!jetzt haben vorsichtig geführte Gummifischchen und Twister auf jeden Fall ihre Berechtigung.Zwar würde ich die Pilker nicht ganz weglassen,aber auf Tiefen bis etwa 16m sollte man es unbedingt probieren.Bei einer Drift von 0,3-0,5kn und dann noch im Flachen sind sie unschlagbar.Übrigens,so dumm es klingt,auf den letzten Ausfahrten wurde sogar auf Heringsvorfach Dorsch in guten!Grössen gefangen.(noch mehr sind leider durch die kleinen Haken verlorengegangen).Versuch es einfach!Der Drill eines guten Dorsches an einer 40g-Spinnrute setzt einen Adrenalinstoss frei wie beim..x:laber immer beachten:so leicht wie möglich,um den Köder optimal am Grund führen zu können.Mit plumpem Geschirr erreichst du garnichts.Gerad im Winter ist der Fisch wählerisch und beisst NICHT auf jeden Bierdeckel|bigeyesin diesem Sinne:viel Glück und gute Fische.gguss beschu#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

Genau, 5/0er Haken muß schon sein, Dorsche haben große Mäuler. Gut ist auch den Haken möglichst weit herausragen zu lassen, also etwas näher am Rücken aufziehen.

Hab mit 4/0ern sehr viele Fehlbisse kassiert. |gr:

Übrigens laichen die Dorsche jetzt langsam, falls das jemand nicht weiß.


----------



## raubfischhunter80 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

Gut, ich habe Gummifische zwischen 8 und 13 cm und Köpfe von 30 bis 80 Gramm, Haken 4/0 bis 5/0. Scheint ja in Ordnung zu sein. Ich fahre übrigens von Laboe, nicht gezielt auf Laichdorsch...


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*



wickedwalleye schrieb:


> übrigens laichen die dorsche jetzt langsam, falls das jemand nicht weiß.


 #6#6#6


----------



## raubfischhunter80 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

Hallo, 
wollte eigentlich keine Laichdorschdiskussion eröffnen, wollte nur ein paar Tips. Bin zwei mal im Jahr an der Ostsee,das ist ein gutes Stück zu fahren von Hessen, dann will ich die Zeit in der ich oben bin nutzen und wenigstens zwei bis drei Tage im Jahr Kutter fahren.
So,wieder zum Thema, habe eine Pilkrute mit 100gr Wurfgewicht und weicher Spitze, ist die geeignet für GuFis? Will halt auch net jetzt noch extra ne Rute kaufen,hätte noch ne Spinnrute mit 40-80gr.Welche Schnur?
Gruß Jens


----------



## Alex1986 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

Hy,
ich fahr bald wieder an die Ostsee zum Kutterangeln. Ich will es diesmal mit Gummifischen ausprobieren hab aber noch icht viel Erfahrungen damit. Kann mir vllt jemand konkrete Tips geben wie groß die GuFi´s sein müssen, was ich für Jig-Köpfe benötige(Gewicht) und was für Farben am besten gehen? Ich wäre für jeden Tip dankbar....


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

lies mal im Posting 12 nach- dat passt so!

Farben???
Da hat jeder so sein Spleen!

Schwarz /grün
Schwarz/ rot

Motoroil

und wat nich sonst noch alles an Farben!

M.E. ist die Köderführung aber wichtiger als die Farbe!


----------



## Seewurm (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

hallo hab da mal nen paar fragen zum Dorschangeln fahre ende Feb.zur Ostsee und vll.könnt ihr mir ein paar köder empfehken für die jahreszeit und wie schwwer die Pilker sein müssen....

Danke


----------



## Seewurm (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

hallo


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*



raubfischhunter80 schrieb:


> So,wieder zum Thema, habe eine Pilkrute mit 100gr Wurfgewicht und weicher Spitze, ist die geeignet für GuFis? Will halt auch net jetzt noch extra ne Rute kaufen,hätte noch ne Spinnrute mit 40-80gr.Welche Schnur?
> Gruß Jens



Zu weich sollte die Spitze nicht sein, typische Pilkruten sind eher ungeeinet, es sei denn man angelt nur vertikal in der Abdrift.
In der Andrift bzw. beim Auswerfen gibt ne weiche Spitze beim Anlupfen des Gummis zu viel nach (Gummibandeffekt).

Besser ist ne extrem harte Spinnrute, vom Kaliber Welsspinne oder Boddenrute.


----------



## Hunter85 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

Hallo Zusammen,

ja ich fahre heuer auch das erste mal im Februar an die Ostsee zum Dorschangeln.
Da ich was Hochseefischen ein absoluter Anfänger bin, wollte ich mal Fragen was denn am erfolgreichsten bzw am sinnvollsten zu dieser Jahreszeit ist.
Der eine sagt nur mit Pilker, der andere wieder Pilker mit Beifänger, der nächste meint Gummifisch wäre die Lösung.#c


Bin um jede Antwort dankbar!


----------



## yallamann (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

@alle Erstostseefahrer in diesem Trööd

Klar, wer zum 1. Mal middem Kudder raus fährt will fangen.
Dazu müsste man aber, grade wenn man von weit her kommt, theoretisch auf jede Situation vorbereitet sein. Das heisst dann je nach Wetterlage und Skipper 4 Ruten, 40 Pilker, Vorfächer in X-Belibigen Hakengrößen und Ausführungen, das komplette Farbensortiment an Gummifischen und ca. 50 Jigköpfe verschiedener Bebleiung und Größe dabei zu haben, ach ja die berühmten Dorschfliegen hab ich vergessen, hier auch alle verfügbaren Farben und Hakengrößen vorrätig halten.

So, der Kleintransporter wäre dann voll (falls man nur zu 2. fährt).

Klar, dieses Forum dient unter anderem dazu vom Wissen anderer zum Fang zu kommen. Jedoch geht nichts über selbst gemachte Erfahrung. An Bord einfach nicht die Birne zu kloppen - is sach nicht dass das jeder macht! - und mit den Ohren und Augen stehlen - da hat kein Angler was dagegen. Ich selbst hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Mitfahrer an Bord sehr auskunftfreudig sind und gerne Anfängern mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Ich selbst habe schon Material von anderen bekommen (Natürlich nich für nix, da muss man eventuell mal einen Ausgeben oder ins Portemoinnaie fliegen) und halte es selbst genau so.
Bei meiner ersten Kuttertour haben meine erfahrenen Angelkumpels im Voraus beim Materialkauf "geholfen" indem es hieß, das ist gut, da ging auch schon mal was drauf, eigentlich schei... aber kannze ma mitnehmen.
Als es dann rausging war sich dann jeder selbst der nächste und ich prokelte da so vor mich hin. Mein Fangerfolg waren ganze 5 Heringe - aber ich war der Prinz von Wales und der König von Neuengland!
Am 2. Tag gings mit einem anderen Kudder raus und alles war anders. Ich stand neben einem Altgefahrenen Ossi (man möge mir den Ausdruck verzeihen, er nannte sich selbst so). Wir 2 sabbelten den ganzen Tag so miteinander rum. Er hatte schon zig Kuddertörns gemacht und meiner war der 2. Also gab er mir Tipps wo er konnte, meinte meine Köderwahl wäre ungünstig, die Rute ungeeignet und die Rolle sowieso. Ich blieb Beratungsresistent und pilkte den ganzen Tag mit einem Balzer Pilker von 80 gramm in schwarz/neongelb mit dem ich 3 Giganten der Ostsee verhaftete. Mein Nachbar blieb Schneider. Nach dem Mittagessen wechselte das Wetter. Da ich meiner Meinung nach genug auf meinen Wunderpilker gefangen hatte machte ich meinen Eimer auf und schaute so in die Pilkerrunde. Da ich vorher auch schon viel gelesen hatte und jetzt voll auf Oberwasser war sachte ich zu meinem Nachbar, wird jetzt Zeit für rot/schwarz wegen dem Wetter. Montierte den Pilker und wartete auf den nächsten Stopp. Ich sabbelte die nächste Zeit mit den mit mir angereisten Kumpels bis der Kudder langsamer wurde und die nächste Drift auf uns wartete. Da hieß es dann wieder klar bei Rute. Watt meint Ihr baumelte an der Schnur meines altgefahrenen Kollegen? Genau ein Pilker in rot/schwarz und genau diese Drift bescherte meinem Angelkollegen dann einen wunderschönen Ostseeleoparden über den er sich genau so freute als wäre es sein 10. gewesen.

Lange Rede kurzer (un)Sinn: 
Vertraue einem kettenunabhangigen Angelhändler in Deiner Nähe der Meereserfahrung hat, die gibts in ganz Deutschland. Dass dort das Material manchmal das Doppelte als im Angeldiscounter oder in der IhBucht kostet ist nicht mit der Erfahrung und Beratung aufzuwiegen.
Vertrau auf Dein gewähltes Material, Unlust oder Zeifel bringen Dich nicht weiter.
Klau mit den Augen und Ohren.

Wir sehn uns aufm Kudder!


----------



## stan von eden (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

#6#6#6
So läuft dat Wolfgang


----------



## yallamann (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*

@Erstkutterfahrer:

Wie liefs denn so?
Erfolgreich?
Fahrt Ihr nochmal oder wars das middem Kudderfahrn?


----------

